# Troyes daigaku de computa wo benkyou shite iru gakusei desu



## superromu

watashi *wa * Romuald desu. furansujin. computa no gakusei ni Troyes no daigaku desu

i m not sure about the ni 

wa shows the subject, there is a space between watashi (I) and wa 
that is what i learnt


----------



## An0ther0ne

superromu said:
			
		

> wa shows the subject, there is a space between watashi (I) and wa
> that is what i learnt


 
Though I could be wrong, the way I learned it was that 'words' like 'wa' and 'no' were kind of 'attached' to the word they followed, i.e. 'watashiwa'

I wish I had SP2 so I could type kanji, because there is one for 'konnichiwa', but I'm not sure about sayonara.


----------



## superromu

i have 2 book, and 1 say like me and the other like you, and i trust more the one that says that wa no are attached 

merci de m'avoir montré mon erreur ! 
thanks for showing me my mistake !

edit : thanks Dalian i'm not a native too


----------



## Dalian

Hello all,

What I learned is that words like 'no', 'ni', 'wa' are attached to the word they follow. However, I think it's easier to show the meaning and grammatic function if they are separated, as in 'watashi wa'.

regards

Dalian


----------



## Dalian

superromu said:
			
		

> i have 2 book, and 1 say like me and the other like you, and i trust more the one that says that wa no are attached
> 
> merci de m'avoir montré mon erreur !
> *thanks to show me my mistake* !


I'd like to point out another mistake here if you don't mind, though I'm not a native speaker of English

I think it should be 'thanks for showing...'

Cheers,


----------



## horangi

It doesn't matter whether you attach the particles to the previous noun because this is all romanization anyway and has nothing to do with the actual written language. Neither way is more "proper".

_Troyes daigaku no computa no gakusei desu_
or
_Troyes daigaku de computa wo benkyou shite iru gakusei desu_


----------



## wathavy

superromu said:


> watashi *wa * Romuald desu. furansujin. computa no gakusei ni Troyes no daigaku desu
> 
> i m not sure about the ni
> 
> wa shows the subject, there is a space between watashi (I) and wa
> that is what i learnt


Pardon moi, mais, si vous avez difficulties avec 'ni' c'est le 'au' ou 'a' avec accente gue.

Excuse moi, mon Francais est povre.
Au revoir!


----------



## uchi.m

On emploie le _ni_ avec des verbes d'était et le _de_ avec verbes d'action quand représentent particles de localisation.


----------



## horangi

wathavy said:


> Pardon moi, mais, si vous avez difficulties avec 'ni' c'est le 'au' ou 'a' avec accente gue.
> 
> Excuse moi, mon Francais est povre.
> Au revoir!


 
pardonne moi

accent aigu

difficultés　　

pauvre = 貧乏
英語のpoor （うまくない）　= mauvais


----------



## wathavy

Oh, la la.
My bad!


Duplicated mauvais. Et moi, je suis pouvre aussi.


----------

